# Done in Time!



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Was able to finish my Frankenstein in the electric chair...scared the pants off of kids and adults alike:*

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p300/volunteerguy/DSCN1086.jpg

*My witch stirring her cauldron:*

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p300/volunteerguy/DSCN1089.jpg

*Pumpkinrot Scarecrow *(keep in mind that we are having tropical storm force winds and rains...I kept him inside until the morning of Halloween and came home to find that despite extra care and laquer he began to melt...next year its a cauldron and celluclay!)

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p300/volunteerguy/DSCN1088.jpg

*Some extra pics of the yard:*

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p300/volunteerguy/DSCN1087.jpg

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p300/volunteerguy/DSCN1090.jpg

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p300/volunteerguy/DSCN1091.jpg


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Every cloud has a silver lining, including rain clouds... I think the mushy-headed pumkin scarecrow looks cool! You totally put the Rot in Pumpkinrot! Send him a picture of that, I bet he'd love it!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ha! Good comment Revenant. And I gotta say that your Pumpkin Rot has one huge stalk for a wilted guy.....


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh my, what a big head you have, Pumpkin....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought I was the only dirty one here? LOL


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry, my mind has been corrupted since joining Haunt forum. Honestly


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

At least I have company. LOL


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Volunteerguy, yard looks good. 

Sickie, I am a little disappointed in you for missing the comment that we all expect from you.


----------

